# Relationship - Relative, Evidence of



## mramin05 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi,

in my PR application, the immigration is asking for
"Relationship - Relative, Evidence of

Provide evidence of your relationship to the relative mentioned in your application. This may include a certified copy of your family book or household booklet or family composition evidence.​"

Can you advise what type of document it is?
Any example?
Thanks.

Ruhul


----------



## Andology (Jun 21, 2015)

mramin05 said:


> Hi,
> 
> in my PR application, the immigration is asking for
> "Relationship - Relative, Evidence of
> ...


Did you include your parents in your visa application? Did you submit form 80?


----------



## mramin05 (Jun 23, 2016)

Yeah. I submitted form 80. And my parent, brothers, sisters are in the non accompanying family member in my application. 
Thanks.
Ruhul


----------



## Andology (Jun 21, 2015)

That is strange, if they are not accompanying you, then why would they asked for proof of relationship? I remember if you dont submit your birth certificate, you might have to do this.


----------



## mramin05 (Jun 23, 2016)

The fact is, when I submitted my application, a list of required documents appeared in my account which I need to submit.
In the list, I have birth certificate, form 80 and relationship- relative evidence also with other documents.
So I submitted all other documents and now trying to prepare the relative evidence doc.

I hope, now you can understand the real scenario. 
Thanks. 
Ruhul


----------



## Andology (Jun 21, 2015)

mramin05 said:


> The fact is, when I submitted my application, a list of required documents appeared in my account which I need to submit.
> In the list, I have birth certificate, form 80 and relationship- relative evidence also with other documents.
> So I submitted all other documents and now trying to prepare the relative evidence doc.
> 
> ...


So it is not the CO that asked you to submit these information? You do not have to submit this relative evidence doc unless your parents, brothers and sisters are accompanying you. Just the birth certificate and form 80, marriage certificate (if you have a spouse) are enough, that was what I did.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

mramin05 said:


> Yeah. I submitted form 80. And my parent, brothers, sisters are in the non accompanying family member in my application.
> Thanks.
> Ruhul


There are usually 2 separate sections where you may provide your family details. If you've listed them as non-migrating dependents, DIBP then wants to see evidence that they are dependent on you, the family relationship, etc. If you've listed them as other family (not in the non-migrating dependents section), you are less likely to need to provide DIBP any other information.


----------



## mramin05 (Jun 23, 2016)

Maggie-May24 said:


> There are usually 2 separate sections where you may provide your family details. If you've listed them as non-migrating dependents, DIBP then wants to see evidence that they are dependent on you, the family relationship, etc. If you've listed them as other family (not in the non-migrating dependents section), you are less likely to need to provide DIBP any other information.


Ohhh!!!. I added my family member as "Non Accompanying dependents" mistakenly. They should be added as OtherFamily member.
I googled with the and found that I need to fill up ""Notification form" to inform immigration about that. 

How long it will take to completed the correction if I submit the request?
Thanks.


----------



## haukino (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi, i have the same issue. 

I have listed my parents and sibilngs as OTHER family members though. 

After submitting the application the RECOMMENDED files to upload are the same as TO's: Birth certificate, evidence of relationship, etc.

So does it mean I don't have to upload those, just if the CO asks for it?

Thanks


----------

